# Where to buy Knit-in-lace or eyelet lace



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Have just purchased a heap of eyelet lace from this supplier @ .40 cents per metre, cheapest I have found. Their service is excellent and they offer free postage for orders over $50.00 but I think that is only within Aust. They also have a lot of different laces, ribbons, cottons etc.

http://www.ebonycraft.com.au/index.php


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a great price Helen. In the UK the average price is about 40 pence per metre xx


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

If you find a business that ships to the states, please let me know. I would love to buy some knit-in-lace. Thank you!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Another place you could try, I have ordered from them, and their lace is wonderful,
www.worldoflace.com.au 
They sell 10 meters for $5. I believe they had a 5 pkg special. Cost was $20-25. Shipping was inexpensive and fast.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

This is wonderful!! Many thanks for posting.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how much a yard is in meters?


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

blumbergsrus said:


> Does anyone know how much a yard is in meters?


Hi,
There are 39 inches in 1 metre.
Cheers Helen


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Thank You sooooo much!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Knitters sewers sell for 1.20 a meter.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

crinnycraft sell 40 p


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

This is the first I've ever heard of this. I had no idea. No I am intrigued.

I learn something new every day.


----------

